# New Guy introduction, and some questions on my workouts and diet.



## 5150HKD (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey, everyone I've been reading all these forums for a while now and finally decided to register.  Anyway I have been studying Hapkido for two years and just got my green belt last Thursday. I just had some questions on my workouts and eating habbitts.  I work out six days a week (i know this is too much and i am overtraining) this includes two nights of class.  I do all body weight things like pull ups, chin ups, dips, push ups, squats, running, handstand push ups, sit ups, and leg lifts and many more.  I can post my actual workouts if anyone wants me too but I just wanted to give you an idea of what I do.  Now for the questions
1. What type of muscle am i developing by using only body wieght?  Will i get big or just have long lean muscle.
2. Is what i am doing good to build my endurance?  Or what else should I do?

As for my diet up until about 4 months ago I ate whatever I wanted and was still skinny and in good shape, but lately i have been eating healthy because I have been working out so much.  I only drink water and occassionally skim milk and I eat alot of oatmeal, fish, eggs, cereal, fruit, and wheat bread.  
3. So how is my diet?
4. I have been eating alot is this bad?(i'm just always hungry)
Also i am 20, 6 feet tall, and 150 pounds.
Thanks for any tips or comments, I am looking forward to hanging out here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 8, 2005)

5150HKD said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone I've been reading all these forums for a while now and finally decided to register. Anyway I have been studying Hapkido for two years and just got my green belt last Thursday. I just had some questions on my workouts and eating habbitts. I work out six days a week (i know this is too much and i am overtraining) this includes two nights of class. I do all body weight things like pull ups, chin ups, dips, push ups, squats, running, handstand push ups, sit ups, and leg lifts and many more. I can post my actual workouts if anyone wants me too but I just wanted to give you an idea of what I do. Now for the questions
> 1. What type of muscle am i developing by using only body wieght? Will i get big or just have long lean muscle.
> 2. Is what i am doing good to build my endurance? Or what else should I do?
> 
> ...


Sounds like me at twenty...

Seriously, how about 5 days a week instead of six with a mid-week as well as weekend break? Your body grows during rest periods not workout periods.

Diet sounds fine. Workout a lot, eat a lot. 

Pullups are great as they are the excercise that most impacts your ability to survive a natural disaster. If you've ever fallen overboard from a vessel underway you know what I mean.

Also, remember that life is a marathon and not a sprint At twenty you are just beginning. Don't burn yourself out.


----------



## Hannya (Jun 11, 2005)

Haha your basically me a year ago! I'm 21 6'3 165 atm. One thing I learned late in the game was a good diet, make sure to eat lots of protein fish/chicken usually with some type of rice. I suck at cooking so I usually just buy a ton of lean cuisines (lemon pepper fish ) Take a multi vitamin daily, just to make sure your getting everything you need. I used to work out 6 days a week but ate alot of fast food, and since I changed it up to 5 days a week + heathly diet I got faster/much better results. My intentions for working out were to gain weight and I figured fast food was best way to go, I ws wrong :/

 1. Since your only using body weight your not gonna get too big. You need to use free weights to do that if that's what your goin for. Just buy a bench and a couple dumbells if you wanna go this route. Machines aren't quite as effective as free weights since they will limit your motion. what your doing now you will bascially just get alot of definition and endurance.

 2. Yes running helps alot with endurance so you should be good. If you want other options can try swimming, or working out on a bag. Just wish I had a place to hang a bag.

 3. Diet sounds good.

 4. Alot of bodybuilders I talked to eat every 2 hours. I guess thats the key, you don't wanna eat 3 huge meals but instead several smaller meals thoughout the day. Your skinny anyways so I wouldn't worry about eating to much. I eat alot even when I'm not hungry.

 Wouldn't mind seeing your workout routine, I usually use weights would like to see how you body weight guys do it. Anyways I'm still a beginner myself I'm sure others can help you further, good luck with your routine and stick with it!


----------



## 5150HKD (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Jonathon and Hannya.  Hannya i am not trying to get big, I want to be really ripped and have really good endurance.  I used to lift for the last couple years off and on but I wasn't very serious about it so it didn't get me any bigger.  Now i just like to do body weight.  Plus my Hapkido instructor told me to stay away from weights.Here is my workout and it is very long and some of it is really hard to explain.

MONDAY, Wednesday, Friday mornings- 
1. 40 pull ups, 40 dips doing sets of 10.
2. Then I run between 2 and 3 miles
3. Back to pull ups and dips but this time I do the pull ups with my fingers pointing out (chin ups?)  30 chin ups and 30 dips.
4. Last I do 50 crunches with an ab machine having it set to 60 pounds of resistance.

MWF nights- 
1. 125 situps
2. 100-200 kicks per leg, 
3. 25 leg lifts then 25 clockwise leg lifts then 25 counter then 25 chops (single leg lifts) and 25 more regular leg lifts.  This leg lift part is done without a break and holding my head off the ground This also totals 125.
4. 150 jumping jacks
5. lastly 100 crunches.

Tuesday and Thursday night I have Hapkido.  Workouts change every once in a while but most nights we do the following.
1. 100-200 jumping jacks
2. 100 push ups ( 20 push ups, 10 swing throughs, 20 Judo push ups, 10 swing throughs, 10 push ups, 10 swing throughs, 10 Judos, and 10 swing throughs.)
3. 100 sit ups
4. 5- 10 minutes of horse stance.
5. Lots of kicking
6. Ussually end it with an  additional 200-400 sit ups, leg lifts, and various other ab exercises.

Saturday I rest all day

Sunday I work out at home mixing both the above workouts together.
1.  150 jumping jacks
2. Push up routine shown above from Hapkido.
3. Handstand push ups, doing as many as I can ussually 7 then pyramiding down to 1.
4. All three of the MWF ab work outs.
5. 100 squat thrusts.  (i gotta say this is a great exercise, I am not even sure what all it works but my body feels like it is on fire when i'm done with them.)
6.100 -200 kicks.
7. Last i do 1 push up, then 1 sit up, and 1 squat and pyramid up to 10.

Well there it is, feel free to use any of the routines I do.  Any way I think i'm getting addicted to working out.  It's weird I actually enjoy it!!  I also think I will start jumping rope.  I heard it is better than running for endurance is this true?


----------



## Spook (Jun 12, 2005)

5150HKD said:
			
		

> I also think I will start jumping rope. I heard it is better than running for endurance is this true?


It depends on what type of running versus how intense the jump rope session, but overall I do a healthy mix of both. I like jumping rope a lot, its a nice mix in my cardio work out.

"4. Last I do 50 crunches with an ab machine having it set to 60 pounds of resistance."

Loose the ab machine. All it does is restrict you, so instead do 50 crunches with a weight on your chest or on an incline.

"1. 125 situps" If "situps" if it is a genaric term used for several different types then 125 reps is fine. However, if you are doing 125 of the same type then you are not working the ab muscle as much as you could. Change your routine up - do crunches with a swiss ball, medicine ball, on an incline, with a weight- just do lower reps. You want to keep the reps down and the effectiveness of the routine up. 

"2. 100 push ups ( 20 push ups, 10 swing throughs, 20 Judo push ups, 10 swing throughs, 10 push ups, 10 swing throughs, 10 Judos, and 10 swing throughs.)" you've got the right idea here... keep variation and low reps.

"Plus my Hapkido instructor told me to stay away from weights" 
Weights are not something to avoid when trying to get gains out of your work out routine. Use them in moderation and they will help to break you out of getting stuck in your routines and seeing no gains. I'm not saying go bench 360 lbs next week, but doing so many push-ups as you do your body will get used to them and stop benefiting from them. Using a weighted routine that works the same muscle group for a week or two (such as bench press)will wake your body back up and you will start to see improvement again. Then go back to your pushups.

Now, what i have stated above will not make you arnold (so don't be afraid), but they will help you reach your defined muscle and high endurance goal.

Hope this helps and i'm glad to meet another work out addict


----------



## hwarang (Jun 12, 2005)

hey I also study hapkido, wheres your school at I study under Master Gagne in Michigan


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 14, 2005)

Re: your diet; I notice that you didn't mention vegetables. Eat vegetables. You say that you drink mainly water with occasional skim milk. Add some V-8 or something (though eating fresh is really the best way to consume your vegetables) (and roots and tubers!).  

    I don't eat many vegetables.  I should start. :ultracool


----------



## still learning (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello, Your training makes you a true Martial artist. Many of us do not have the time or will to train like we should.

 The other day I was talking to my instructor's teacher and  he mention that all Black belts should be fit and well train to hold on a black belt.  So many people carry a black belt but could not last in any real fights. (no endurance)

 Keep up your training, never stop......Aloha


----------



## 5150HKD (Jun 19, 2005)

Still Learning, Thanks for the kind words.  That is exactly how my instructor teaches our class, it is all about training for a real life situation.  So we focuss almost as much time on working out as we do learning our throws and kicks.  He always says in real life you need something to draw from to keep you going so that is why we work out so hard.  Now I have just gotten to where I enjoy working out, it makes me feel good.


----------

